

Full-Time Startup: Skribit Week 2 - twampss
http://paulstamatiou.com/2009/01/17/full-time-startup-skribit-week-2

======
anuraggoel
Anyone know about something like Gang of Five in the bay area?

<http://www.gangof5.net/>

------
mikeyur
Glad you're loving it Paul. Looking forward to those pro features you won't
tell me you're working on ;)

------
okeumeni
Courage Paul!!!

------
shergill
This guy is living the dream! Way to go!

